# Installer OS sans CD!



## TAMALA (17 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai un iBook G3 (2001) dont le disque dur était endommagé et le lecteur de CD-Rom cassé.
J'ai remplacé le disque dur, il me reste donc à installer le système d'exploitation... mais je ne peux pas passer par le lecteur de CD-Rom interne.
Alors que faire? :hein:   
J'ai essayé par 1 lecteur de CD externe connecté par firewire, mais je n'y suis pas arrivé (je suppose que l'ordi cherche ds le lecteur interne et ne pense pas à aller chercher ds le lecteur externe).

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée?

J'ai par ailleurs un iBook G4 qui fonctionne parfaitement.
Est-ce que je pourrais faire l'installation sur l'iBook G3 à partir de l'iBook G4 qui fonctionne? Par exemple en les connectant avec un câble firewire?


----------



## dvd (17 Mars 2006)

tu crée une image disque de ton systeme d'exploitation (sur ton G4) que tu installes sur le dd de ton g3 et ca devrait etre bon. je developpe:


sur ton ibook G4, tu crée une image disque de ton systeme d'exploitation. pour ce faire, tu ouvres utilitaire de disque. tu vas dans "restaurer" dans source tu mets ton cd d'install VIA LE PANNEAU DE GAUCHE et dans "destination" tu mets le dd de ton ibook g3 (que tu auras relié au G4 par firewire)
le temps que l'image disque se crée ca va prendre uen bonne dizaine de minutes.

ensuite tu rallume ton ibook g3 (sans le firewire) et ca devrait etre bon. 
si tu as d'autres questions reviens par la


----------



## TAMALA (18 Mars 2006)

Ok
Je vais tester dès que je peux et je reviens faire un compte-rendu après.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## TAMALA (19 Mars 2006)

Désolée d'être bête.
J'ai bien relié les 2 ordinateurs avec le firewire, allumé les 2.
Sur le G3, écran gris avec au milieu une petite icône bleue où s'affiche alternative le logo de Mac OS, et un point d'interrogation. (= l'ordi cherche l'OS)

Dans utilitaire de disque, j'ai pu indiquer le CD d'installation comme "source" à partir de la colonne de gauche.

Question: Comment je fais pour indiquer le dd du G3 comme destination?

Merci


----------



## dvd (19 Mars 2006)

mais non, personne n'est bete! toute question est bonne à poser, si on a pas la réponse.
je pense que si tu le relie le G3 au mac en firewire, le dd doit monter automatiquement (quand bien meme il n'y a pas d'OS dessus).
rallume le G3 en maintenant la touche "T" (du G3!) enfoncée. (ca marche meme si ya pas d'OS dessus) et à l'ecran tu dois avoir l'icone firewire sur fond bleu. 
ensuite sur ton G4 le DD du g3 apparaitra automatiquement


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Mars 2006)

Tu rebranche ton lecteur de CD externe en FireWire, puis tu démarre ton G3 avec la touche ALT enfoncée. là, l'ordinateur devrais voir le CD qu'il y à dans le lecteur externe... et voir que tu peut démarrer dessus.

.... pas besoin de l'autre iBook.... (Surtout que cela engendre quelques risque pour l'installation de celui-ci) :sick:


----------



## TAMALA (20 Mars 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> rallume le G3 en maintenant la touche "T" (du G3!) enfoncée. (ca marche meme si ya pas d'OS dessus) et à l'ecran tu dois avoir l'icone firewire sur fond bleu.
> ensuite sur ton G4 le DD du g3 apparaitra automatiquement



OK, pas de problème, ça s'est bien passé comme ça.
J'ai bien pu installer le Système d'exploitation à partir d'Utilitaire de disques.

Le problème, c'est que quand je rallume le G3, rien ne change:
ecran gris, avec qu milieu une icone carrée avec un globe terrestre, puis à nouveau la petite icône bleue où s'affiche alternativement le logo de Mac OS, et un point d'interrogation.

Je précise quels étaient les disques qui m'étaient livrés à l'origine avec le G3:
1 disque Mac OS 9 install (version 9.2.1)
1 disque Mac OS X install (version 10.1)
c'est un G3 acheté en 2001, qui fonctionnait avec les 2 OS.
J'ai essayé la procédure ci-dessus avec les 2 disques, l'un après l'autre, en ayant effacé le dd entre les 2 tentatives.


J'ai donc également essayé la procedure conseillée par Leyry Hynemonth:


			
				Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Tu rebranche ton lecteur de CD externe en FireWire, puis tu démarre ton G3 avec la touche ALT enfoncée. là, l'ordinateur devrais voir le CD qu'il y à dans le lecteur externe... et voir que tu peut démarrer dessus.


Mais hélas!
Ca ne marche pas non plus.
Sur l'écran du G3:
Fond bleu; à gauche de l'écran: flêche arrondie; à droite de l'écran: flêche vers la droite. Il ne se passe rien si je clique sur ces flêches.
Du côté du lecteur de CD-Rom: le voyant ne s'allume pas (l'allimentation passe par le firewire), et il n'y a aucun bruit indiquant que le CD tourne.

argh :mouais:


----------



## dvd (20 Mars 2006)

http://www.xchangefr.com/forum/index.php/topic,149.new.html
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123202

le deuxieme lien est tres interessant, notamene le témoignage de pascal:


"Mais en fait, la solution est bien le mode "Target", mais en sens inverse : mettre le DVD dans l'autre Mac, redémarrer ce Mac en mode target, puis démarrer l'ibouque, le DVD va monter sur le bureau de l'iBook, plus qu'à installer un système complet correspondant exactement à la machine !

J'ai utilisé ce truc pour monter sur mon PowerBook un DVD sis dans le lecteur EXTERNE de mon iMac G4 (branché sur l'autre connecteur Firewire), le DVD est monté sur le bureau du PowerBook. Avec un lecteur interne, pas de raison que ça ne le fasse pas !"


le mode "target" c'est quand tu appuies sur la touche T.
si la ca marche pas, je m'incline


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Mars 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> http://www.xchangefr.com/forum/index.php/topic,149.new.html
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123202
> 
> le deuxieme lien est tres interessant, notamene le témoignage de pascal:
> ...


Ha... ça, ça ne marche pas chez moi... (eMac en Hote, iBook G3 en Target)

M'enfin... c'est pas plus cher que les autres minips !


----------



## TAMALA (21 Mars 2006)

Ca a effectivement bien fonctionné avec le branchement firewire inversé:
le G4 en target et le G3 allumé avec la touche alt enfoncée.

Joie et allégresse.

Merci à vous tous.


----------



## dvd (21 Mars 2006)

enfin une histoire qui se finit bien


----------

